# Palmy Cobe Carnstercam



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thought i would show some recent Cobe action. The first little clip shows how quickly they can reef you even on 80lb braid. Sometimes they rub you off on the reef and other times they play nice. The second was a serious tussle, almost stalemate for a few mins until i gained a little but of line. Fortunately i saw the rod tap and grabbed it and braced for the tug of war. I knew he was close to the reef, but i was just able to hold him back. I did the haro trick using pliers to max the drag which seemed to help. It went 1.5m, was fairly lanky and was in gr8 condition.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> Really don't understand how you do it... Absolutely fantastic!
> 
> Wish I had enough practice to be able to use a gaf so efficiently.


Thanks mate very kind. I have had plenty of practice, but i also did have have a few goes at it before that. They will avoid the gaff big time but you just have to be patient until the time is right.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> Super effort mate.
> 
> What rod and reel are you using for 80lb? Any ideas what your actual drag setting is? Can you pull line off with your hand (I assume not if you needed pliers to do it up)
> 
> ...


Rod is a 10 to 15 kg stick and reel is a penn jig master with a beefed up drag, done by Ant. The drag is super tight, i certainly can't pull line out with my hands, but the fish does take a bit of line every now and then. Not really an advisable nor a safe practice, but it is super fun. It is like waiting for a bomb to go off. When they go, it will tip you over in a flash if you feet are not over the side and you're not learning over to compensate.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

hell yeah. Love seing the front two guides in the water.. must be going hard. From what ive seen on the sounder the reef out there is fairly flat yeah? Would there only be certain areas for them to bury you?
Looking good for Sun/Mon but every man and his dog will be out!


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

epic mate


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Paulos said:


> hell yeah. Love seing the front two guides in the water.. must be going hard. From what ive seen on the sounder the reef out there is fairly flat yeah? Would there only be certain areas for them to bury you?
> Looking good for Sun/Mon but every man and his dog will be out!


There is some big trenches and bombies and they like to go back into them.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Carnster... you're some fisho man...

I'm in absolute awe!

Jimbo

PS... Myself... fishing from a SIK, just can't handle others fishing in open waters with their feet in the water where the big bities lurk... ugh!

Further in awe!

J


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Furthermore young feller... tightening up an already good drag with pliers? so fraught with tippy danger!

Hats off to Carnster!!! 8) 8)

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Gatesy said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Gatesy said:
> ...


So am I. I'm reporting him to the Department of Playplace Health and Safety. :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm "game" for grabbing a tiny scorpion.
Look in the mirror, dude!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Zed said:


> Yeah, I'm "game" for grabbing a tiny scorpion.
> Look in the mirror, dude!


Touche!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Carnster... you're some fisho man...
> 
> I'm in absolute awe!
> 
> ...


Well it is funny you say that cause recently a 1.3m hammerhead chased my yakka right to the yak and i did have my feet dangling. Let me say they were raised very quickly. It is something i am aware of but falling in or getting reefed is not an option any more.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Ha :lol: I like that the Carnstercam, and another vermin bites the dust. 
Cheers 
Ant


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one Chriso!

I do like the carnstercam!

Haha... yes I've learnt my lesson about big cobes, tight drags and nearly falling in...


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in awe of that drag, unreal!


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Chris!!!
Gaffing made easy....


----------

